# embroidering back of caps



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I am trying to figure out how to embroider on the back of a cap. Something simple like a name. I don't know if I am supposed to use a flat hoop or if there is something I can do with the hat hoop. Any advice would help


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use the hat hoop. I put the cap on upside down. If that is not possible with you particular machine and cap driver, you can use regular hoops. If you have a flat hoop, use that and clip the hat to the frame.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

we use fast frames they have a hat frame _faster_ then hooping.. 

6” RADIUS HAT HOOP FOR SIDES AND BACKS OF HATS

7 in one


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks I looked it up on youtube and figured it out. All I need was to see it hooped. Thank you for replying.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

dazzabling said:


> we use fast frames they have a hat frame _faster_ then hooping..
> 
> 6” RADIUS HAT HOOP FOR SIDES AND BACKS OF HATS
> 
> 7 in one


+1
I have the 7 in 1, speeds up the process no end.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I use the 12cm round hoop and I marked both sides and the center. Line up the center seam and then both edges on my alignment marks. I rotate the lettering 180 degrees and fit the text around a circle that has the same radius as the hole in the back of the cap.


----------



## designsonyou (Nov 10, 2010)

we use the flat hoops for the backs. we use a square one, but round also work s


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

designsonyou said:


> we use the flat hoops for the backs. we use a square one, but round also work s


t 

Thanks Everyone. It came out good. I will need to practice to see what all I can do back there. Up until now I really only embroidered centered logos on the front of the caps. I really want to sewing at different angles and areas of the cap.


----------



## sitzerlandwyo (Jan 20, 2011)

we use the 4x4 flat of frast frame depends on what is close and within reach when we do them


----------



## threadmasters (Mar 2, 2011)

I use a regular hoop..pm me your email and I will send you a template


----------



## S Paul Williams (Oct 15, 2011)

rescalona said:


> I really want to sewing at different angles and areas of the cap.


We've had some good results embroidering the side of the caps (over the ears, sort of) using a flat hoop; that might be something you could practice with .


----------

